# Anyone shoot Ballistic Tips?



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Title says it all.

I've recently picked up some 90gr Ballistic Tips for a .243. I wanted Accubonds but they appear to be a lot like Sasquatch (some swear they exist, but no one can prove it to me).

Anyone shot BT bullets for mule deer in any caliber? How did they hold together?

They sure are purty!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I've shot BTs out of a .30-06 and they worked fine BUT they were 165 or 180 gr. I don't hinkle i'd trust a 90 gr. BT on deer though. That's just getting too small to really put them down efficiently.

I used 85 grain reduced recoil Hornaday SSTs on a doe antelope a couple weeks back. I hit her twice and she did not drop immediately at 100 yds or so but ran a ways. Recovered one bullet and there wasn't much left. I wouldn't trust them - could lead to a long tracking job.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There are TWO types of Ballistic Tips: Hunting and Varmint. Which did you purchase? My boy used 120gr BT Hunting in his 7mm08 on pronghorn with good results.


-DallanC


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

The 90 gr would be the hunting BT although both will work. I use match hollow points in most my guns and you will also hear that they will not work. I have not had to track anything yet. Put the bullet in the right spot and they drop. Of course, I go for neck shots.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I use the 95 grain BT in my 6mm Rem. They've worked well and I haven't had one come apart yet. 

But, if you're worried about it, keep looking for those 90g AB. You can probably still practice with the BT and just use the AB for hunting if you find them. I do that with 180g bullets in my 300 WM. The specs for the 180g are almost identical and I notice no change in POI at all for the distances I shoot. If I remember correctly the 90g BT and AB have identical BCs and SDs so you can probably use them interchangeably. You'd have to check if they're interchangeable in your gun of course, but if they are, BTs are a lot cheaper to practice with than ABs.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have shot numerous deer and elk with the Nosler BT's 150gr. with my 30.06. I have never had to track down an animal that was hit by one. I don't have any complaints.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

willfish4food said:


> I use the 95 grain BT in my 6mm Rem.
> 
> You can probably still practice with the BT and just use the AB for hunting if you find them....If I remember correctly the 90g BT and AB have identical BCs and SDs so you can probably use them interchangeably.


This was my line of thinking actually. I've been using AB's for load development and it gets expensive in a hurry. I'd rather develop with the BT then switch to the AB once the right concoction is found.

The BC and SD of the ballistic tips are slightly different with the advantage going to the Accubonds. I'm sure it has to do with the thicker jacket.

My only concern is shooting deer at 3,000fps + with an unbonded bullet, while still waiting to locate the elusive Accubonds.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> I wanted Accubonds but they appear to be a lot like Sasquatch (some swear they exist, but no one can prove it to me).


I started collecting components I needed for the fall hunts in early spring, once stores restocked from the fall rush. Accubonds are hard to find usually, but over the course of a few trips earlier in the year I had my falls stock.

With alot of things remaining hard to find at times, I've started stocking up on the basics (nothing elaborate, can or two of my most used powders, several boxes of bullets I use most, primers etc). Basically start planning for NEXT year now.

But... if you need Accubonds call Gunnies, if anyone has any it will be them. Best gun store in Utah. Wave at Loke when you are in there too 

-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I've noticed the availability of powders and most of my preferred projectiles has been quite good for awhile now..since mid-summer or so.

Those 90g Accubonds can't be found online or in store, I'd suspect there's a substantial back order. I can find the 130/160g (.277/.284) varieties pretty easily locally. The other thing I've never actually seen in person are Federal GM Match primers for rifle loads. I see the pistol ones all the time.

I don't need to have the Accubonds right away, as I plan to work up a load using these Ballistic Tips. My hope is that they'll do good come late October if I have to use them in the field. If not, I can always use a load that shoots decent using 100gr Interlocks.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I shoot Ballistic tips in the .243, 7mm-08, and my .270.

They are an extremely accurate and effective bullet. In the .243 my son has killed antelope and mule deer with the 95 gr. All one shot kills.

My favorite in the -08 is the 120 gr. BT. That is a very stout bullet.

In my .270 I killed a 300+ mule deer last year with the 150 gr. BT. Shot him at 410 yards and dropped him instantly. Here is a pic of the bullet found under the hide on the off side.










The accubond is an incredible bullet but in my opinion the Ballistic Tip is outstanding.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> The other thing I've never actually seen in person are Federal GM Match primers for rifle loads. I see the pistol ones all the time.


^^This^^.....anyone have a stash they want to lighten?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

gdog said:


> ^^This^^.....anyone have a stash they want to lighten?


I think I have 1k still, I bought 1k of Mag and 1k of normal primers when the first big rush started as it was all I could find. I only got them as there was nothing else left and I needed primers. I know one of the two boxes are match primers... not sure which one. I'll check when I get home.

-DallanC


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I shoot the Nosler 90gr ballistic tip hunting bullet out of my .243 with 44.5 gr of IMR 4831 and my chrony says its doing 3330fps average. It shoots 1 inch groups at 200 yards. 

4 years ago I took it deer hunting and shot a buck at 300 yards and dropped him stone dead. 2 years ago my wife shot a deer with it at 288 yards and it too dropped where it stood, stone dead! Its all I load for my .243


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

goosefreak said:


> I shoot the Nosler 90gr ballistic tip hunting bullet out of my .243 with 44.5 gr of IMR 4831 and my chrony says its doing 3330fps average. It shoots 1 inch groups at 200 yards.
> 
> 4 years ago I took it deer hunting and shot a buck at 300 yards and dropped him stone dead. 2 years ago my wife shot a deer with it at 288 yards and it too dropped where it stood, stone dead! Its all I load for my .243


That's the kind of testimony I like to hear! I loaded mine with IMR4831 charges range from book min. to book max (40.5-44.5) in 1.0 increments. I'm hoping these will become the go to rounds for this rifle.

I've tried Partitions (95 and 100), Interlocks (100), and various other Hornady bullets with acceptable but inconsistent results. I've used IMR4350, IMR4831 and H4831.

Best yet is 42.6g of H4831 and 100gr. Interlocks.

All my other rifles shoot the Accubonds better than any other bullet I've tried, so I'm hoping this rifle proves to follow that pattern.

As for primers, I use Winchester primers in all guns except my 7mm that gets Fed. 215M's. This is only due to availability.


----------



## adventuringadam (Jan 3, 2015)

My dad loads exactly that in his .243: IMR4831 with a 90gr Nosler ballistic tip. I was with him a few years ago on a late cow elk hunt and personally watched him shoot a cow at 350 yards right behind the shoulder. The cow didn't make 10 steps and it was dead in its tracks. Granted he didn't hit the shoulder blade, but the cow didn't go anywhere! I also shoot the 165 gr Nosler BT out of my 30.06 and have yet to worry about the dozen deer and several elk its claimed. I think you'll be pleased!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm shooting the accubond too.
The remington scirocco is also a pretty good bullet.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I sooooo badly wanted h4831 to work in my wifes 243 but it shot way way too slow. 2660fps was the average for the last string we tried that had good accuracy.

-DallanC


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

My own experience with Ballistic Tips as a big game bullet were disappointing. They shot fine, they just didn't hold together when they hit a heavy bone. I had both a big Idaho rut swelled buck and a large boar bear where I busted the near side shoulder only to have them get up facing the opposite direction so I busted the other shoulder as well. Both instances required a close up shot to finish them off. A post mortem investigation showed that the bullets broke apart on impact and failed to penetrate into the vitals.

All this occurred back in the early 1980's shortly after Ballistic Tips hit the market. Perhaps Nosler has made improvements to the bullet's design since then, but my conclusion was that Ballistic Tips were a fine varmint bullet but didn't have what it takes to be a serious big game bullet on the heavier boned animals and I haven't tried them as such since.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> My own experience with Ballistic Tips as a big game bullet were disappointing. They shot fine, they just didn't hold together when they hit a heavy bone. I had both a big Idaho rut swelled buck and a large boar bear where I busted the near side shoulder only to have them get up facing the opposite direction so I busted the other shoulder as well. Both instances required a close up shot to finish them off. A post mortem investigation showed that the bullets broke apart on impact and failed to penetrate into the vitals.
> 
> All this occurred back in the early 1980's shortly after Ballistic Tips hit the market. Perhaps Nosler has made improvements to the bullet's design since then, but my conclusion was that Ballistic Tips were a fine varmint bullet but didn't have what it takes to be a serious big game bullet on the heavier boned animals and I haven't tried them as such since.


I'm with KevinD on Ballistic Tips. I've taken elk, deer, and antelope with them. They were very accurate but fell apart upon impact. At distances less than 100 yards they kind of turned the animal into burger. Also, like Kevin, my experiences were 25 to 30 years ago when they first came out. I can't take away from their popularity today so I'm thinking they have been improved since then.

In 1990 I had a bad experience using Ballistic Tips on a Wyoming moose. Hit it 5 times with 30-06 Ballistic Tips from right behind the shoulder to the neck. Range was 175 yards and none of the bullets penetrated bone. The moose suffered, walked away and then fell over a rock cliff while I was reloading. It was still alive when I got to it and I had to put it out of it's misery. That was the last time I used Ballistic Tips.

My bighorn sheep guide won't allow them on his hunts, from antelope to brown bear, and he lets you know that up front.

I still have a lot of Ballistic Tip reloads just sitting around I'll never use. 243s maybe, 308s, and 30-06. There may be a few 25-06s and 270s somewhere too. PM me for a deal.

Speaking of .270 Ballistic Tips. Here's a 1985 buck antelope Mrs. Goob shot in the neck with .270 Ballistic Tips. The hole is as big as a head of cabbage:

Gawd, those were the days.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd be interested in 243 bts for my wife's gun. Next rainy day while waiting for the next food creation to cook, count up what you have and lemme know what happened want for it.


DallanC


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Kevin D said:


> My own experience with Ballistic Tips as a big game bullet were disappointing. They shot fine, they just didn't hold together when they hit a heavy bone. I had both a big Idaho rut swelled buck and a large boar bear where I busted the near side shoulder only to have them get up facing the opposite direction so I busted the other shoulder as well. Both instances required a close up shot to finish them off. A post mortem investigation showed that the bullets broke apart on impact and failed to penetrate into the vitals.
> 
> All this occurred back in the early 1980's shortly after Ballistic Tips hit the market. Perhaps Nosler has made improvements to the bullet's design since then, but my conclusion was that Ballistic Tips were a fine varmint bullet but didn't have what it takes to be a serious big game bullet on the heavier boned animals and I haven't tried them as such since.


To judge the modern ballistic tip based on the older completely different bullet is simply not a fair comparison. The modern ballistic tip is far more robust and just as accurate.

Question for you and goob, Do you remember what speeds you were running those older ballistic tips?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I'd be interested in 243 bts for my wife's gun. Next rainy day while waiting for the next food creation to cook, count up what you have and lemme know what happened want for it.
> 
> DallanC


Sorry DallanC, I sold the 243s and the 30-06s quickly and before I read this post.

I still have 100 of 165gr .308s.

I know I have some 25-06 BT in 85 grain somewhere in the basement but I can't find them. I think they're BT Varmints. Boy, when I die there's gonna be one hell of a yard sell. :?

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Sorry DallanC, I sold the 243s and the 30-06s quickly and before I read this post..


Its ok, I would just use them for ringing gongs in the off season. She shoots partitions at fur covered critters.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

silentstalker said:


> ........................
> 
> Question for you and goob, Do you remember what speeds you were running those older ballistic tips?


Speeds? Uh...which one of my older Ballistic Tips, .243, 25-06, 6.5, .270, 7mm, .308, or 30-06? And which grain of bullet? How 'bout barrel length, 20", 22", 24" or 26"? I'd have to look it all up. Most speeds were theoretical anyway. I didn't have a chrono and used a lot of different barrel lengths.

I usually tried to match the ballistics and the accuracy of the best ammo of the day, the ammo that came in the yellow and green box.

.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah probably too vague in my question. 

Reason I asked is the ballistic tips had a set range they were designed to function under. A lot of those who experienced issues were pushing them too fast. I was just curious as to your results. No biggee...


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i've shot BT's for a few years now to supplement my accubond's at a better price point. i happened along a box of the 150gr winchester combined tech for my 270 wsm and loaded them with 60gr of imr 7828. it shoots slow 
(2800fps) but man is it accurate. good days i get 1.25" groups at 400 yards. prior to finding this load i was using 130gr bt and accubonds but wanted a 150gr. since they dont make a 150gr AB, i decided to try the BT. so far, it's performed well on the antelope and elk i've shot.

to be honest, i'd switch to the AB if they made it in 150gr .277 but i'm satisfied with the bullet i have for most light big game that i'll encounter.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

silentstalker said:


> Yeah probably too vague in my question.
> 
> Reason I asked is the ballistic tips had a set range they were designed to function under. A lot of those who experienced issues were pushing them too fast. I was just curious as to your results. No biggee...


Vague maybe, but I knew what you were getting at.

.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

silentstalker said:


> Yeah probably too vague in my question.
> 
> Reason I asked is the ballistic tips had a set range they were designed to function under. A lot of those who experienced issues were pushing them too fast. I was just curious as to your results. No biggee...


In my case, the best I remember I was pushing the 150 gr 7mm bullet close to maximum velocity through my 7mm Rem Mag at around 3,100 fps. The bear I previously mentioned was out there about 400 yards as was the initial shoulder shot on the buck (the second was about 150 yds). I'd have to consult a ballistics table to approximate velocity of the bullet at those ranges.

You may be correct that it's not fair comparing modern Ballistic Tips to the first ones introduced 30+ years ago that I was using, that improvements have been made to the design. But with so many other quality premium bullets on the market like the Accubond (which is my primary big game bullet currently), I never seen the need of giving Ballistic Tips a second chance.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

APD said:


> i've shot BT's for a few years now to supplement my accubond's at a better price point. i happened along a box of the 150gr winchester combined tech for my 270 wsm and loaded them with 60gr of imr 7828. it shoots slow
> (2800fps) but man is it accurate. good days i get 1.25" groups at 400 yards. prior to finding this load i was using 130gr bt and accubonds but wanted a 150gr. since they dont make a 150gr AB, i decided to try the BT. so far, it's performed well on the antelope and elk i've shot.
> 
> to be honest, i'd switch to the AB if they made it in 150gr .277 but i'm satisfied with the bullet i have for most light big game that i'll encounter.


They make them in a 140gr. I have some I'll likely never use.

So, from what I'm reading here I can assume a few things.

*Some people have had them fail to penetrate but they were using early versions of the bullet.
* Others have used them with decent success.
*Using them as an inexpensive alternative to the AB during load development is a solid plan as they shoot roughly the same.

Good stuff!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

KineKilla said:


> They make them in a 140gr. I have some I'll likely never use.
> 
> So, from what I'm reading here I can assume a few things.
> 
> ...


that's what my research yielded when i was looking 5 years ago. i stayed away from them with regard to big game, even though they updated the bullet. i have seen some significant loss of bullet weight with close shots but they never destroyed an inordinate amount of meat based on bullet placement.

sounds like the accubond may be the trick for your needs.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Here are my 300 win mag practice and hunting rounds I just loaded up.

















I shot three groups with this setup. One ten round group with the BT, one ten round group with the AB, and one ten round group alternating between the AB and BT. All three groups looked the same.

If I ever found the 90 grain AB and BT in .243 I'd seriously consider doing the same thing with them. Then again, I've never had a problem with the 95 grain BT, I've got a great load worked up for them, and a current stock of 600+, so maybe I'll just stick with what's working.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

My daughter will be using them for her deer this year in 7mm-08.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

My daughters have had good luck with 95 grain bt. Two bucks out to 300 yards and a cow elk at 120 yards. It's all in shot placment. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, I'm hoping to get to the range this week and see how this rifle shoots them.

If it shoots well, I'll load some should the kid decide to carry his .243 on the GS Deer this year. He may choose to carry his .270 but it's up to him.

Hopefully I can find some Accubonds and remove all doubt by next year.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

If you need some 95 grain BT to load I'll give you the rest of my box. They don't shoot out of my 1in 8 twist. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TommyGun (Aug 16, 2016)

BT's are extremely accurate. I've used them on only mule deer. They will kill pretty darn dead. But I ain't sure that they're better or more accurate than Sierra GameKing.

I've never shot a darn thing with Accubonds. I was using Partitions since I started load elk rounds. Since Partitions will kill elk as advertised, I figure that there was no sense if fixing what I wasn't able to break. However, I have blown some discretionary income on Accubonds. I ain't yet dented a primer on one, but I aim to. 

BTW, I've read that the 160 grain .284 caliber GameKing is good elk medicine. I might get deeper into the 160 GameKing-Elk theory. If it's more fact than theory, I might just go that route. I do know that GameKings will one-shot kill mule deer in their tracks. 

The way I got it figured is a hunter does't have to spend a buck a bullet to kill deer.


----------

